
Ask HN: Are there any companies still producing CRT computer monitors? - rocky1138
Gaming on a CRT with a high refresh rate is a fantastic experience. Unfortunately, most displays are getting a bit old and soft. I wonder: are there any companies still dedicated to producing new CRTs? I&#x27;d love to see a modern 1080p, 1440p, or even 2160p CRT produced in 2019.
======
doctorshady
I'd love to know; I've developed quite a taste for them. There's definitely
manufacturers for CRTs in niche industries. It may make more sense for the
moment to find someone who'll help you refurbish an existing CRT than to find
a new one, however.

------
chenster
Have you tried it google it?

